# facebook accounts post here



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi everyone just wanted to make friends here, anyone who has facebook accounts add me abraham_gencianeo -at- yahoo -dot-com and those who want to share their acounts just post here.ty   we'll make the gtaaquaria more stronger and populated.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

This is a good idea Detective_Popcorn -at- hotmail -dot- com is how you can find me, yes I'm the one with the russian name ...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i think just only 2 of us has only account on facebook


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> i think just only 2 of us has only account on facebook


The rest of just have fishbook.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Joeee said:


> The rest of just have fishbook.


agree. hahaaahahhaha.but its better to have facebook. we dont know maybe through this we might encourage our friends to start a new hobby.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://gizmodo.com/5530178/top-ten-reasons-you-should-quit-facebook



Gotta love Zuckerbergs ethics. Documented sources to each of the items on the list.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/why-facebook-selling-you-out-and-wont-stop-322

Gotta love Facebook. If you want your info private you gotta wade through about 50 options so deeply embedded and not easy to find just to keep your data private.


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's my Facebook! I'm practically on it everyday, yes, I'm a Facebook addict!! lol

http://www.facebook.com/1337n00b

EDIT: Btw, if your gonna add me. Please state that your from GTA Aquaria lol, I don't accept random invites that's why


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oop I keep meaning to post this here.. O_O

http://www.facebook.com/1337n00b#!/jessica.whitmore1


----------

